# Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?



## RyzA (13. August 2019)

*Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Hallo!


Ich weiß es ist ein schwieriges Thema. Auch gerade im Kontext der deutschen NS Vergangenheit.
Aber ich habe eben wieder einen Artikel darüber gelesen. Und der hat mich sehr berührt.
Ein Todkranker klagt an: „Der Staat verweigert wuerdevolles Sterben“ - nw.de

Ich habe mich schon öfter damit beschäftigt und auch Dokus gesehen. Da sind die Betroffenen teilweise ins Ausland gefahren weil das hier in Deutschland nicht möglich ist.
In Holland und in die Schweiz.
Auch der ehemalige EKD Vorsitzende Nikolaus Schneider, würde mit seiner krebskranken Frau in die Schweiz fahren.

https://www.ekhn.de/aktuell/detailm...rde-seine-frau-bei-sterbehilfe-begleiten.html

Anne Schneider bleibt bei Forderung nach assistiertem Suizid  | evangelisch.de

Ich finde, es steht ja auch im Grundgesetz "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar".
Demnach auch sein selbstbestimmter Wunsch, zu entscheiden, wann und wie er seinen Leidensweg verkürzen will.
Wenn ein Mensch noch im vollen Besitz seiner geistigen Kräfte ist, sollte man auch diesen Wunsch akzeptieren und respektieren.

Ich habe auch schon paarmal überlegt eine Patientenverfügung für mich zu formulieren.
Das falls ich mal X Tage in Koma (oder Wachkoma) liege, die Maschinen abgestellt werden sollen. Das wäre dann passive Sterbehilfe.
Oder wenn ich komplett gelähmt wäre ein Medikamentcocktail bzw Spritze. Das wäre aktiv.

Das ist ein schwieriges Thema ich weiß. Aber ich finde man sollte darüber sprechen.


----------



## Research (13. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Euthanasie in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Deine Aufmachung ist schon so voller Moralin und Gefühle das mir eine echte Diskussion keinen Spaß machen wird.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Euthanasie in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

In der Tat ein schwieriges Thema, die Sterbehilfe. Aber vor allem bei der Überschrift musste ich erstmal schlucken, weil "Euthanasie" (edit: nicht nur, aber auch als Begriff) im deutschen Sprachgebrauch schon massiv vorbelastet ist in Hinblick auf die Krankenmorde in der Zeit des Nationalsozialismus – Wikipedia (du hattest es ja selbst schon angesprochen, Headcrash)

Ich finde, unheilbar kranke Menschen sollten für sich selbst entscheiden dürfen, ab wann ihr Leben einen für sie unerträglichen, "unwürdigen" Zustand erreicht und dann einen "würdigen", selbstbestimmten Tod wählen. Die Frage, wie sie dabei unterstützt werden sollen und von wem, das ist natürlich auf verschiedensten Ebenen sehr heikel. 

Grundsätzlich denke ich, dass die Entscheidung zum assistierten Suizid mit gründlicher Beratung einhergehen sollte, von psychologisch geschultem Personal. Um einerseits abzuklopfen, ob die Person sich auch wirklich sicher in ihrer Entscheidung ist, und dass diese auch tatsächlich freiwillig getroffen wird. Auch der Prozess sollte begleitet werden, um ein eventuelles Umdenken erkennen zu können. Nach Möglichkeit sollten die Sterbewilligen dann auch selbst den letzten Handgriff (oder Knopfdruck) tun, schon allein, damit sich niemand anderes rechtlich oder moralisch ganz direkt für die Tötung verantworten muss oder sich dafür verantwortlich fühlt.

Aktive Sterbehilfe bei Menschen, die dies nicht mehr aktiv mitbekommen, halte ich für fragwürdig, selbst wenn entsprechende Willensbekundungen zuvor beglaubigt aufgesetzt worden sein sollten.
Letztlich ist ein Missbrauchsrisiko natürlich nie auszuschließen. Aber mit qualifizierter, personell gut ausgestatteter Betreuung und Begleitung halte ich das Risiko "aus dem Bauch heraus" für vertretbar, in Anbetracht des "Guten", was damit für die Sterbewilligen getan werden kann.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Euthanasie in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



Research schrieb:


> Deine Aufmachung ist schon so voller Moralin und Gefühle das mir eine echte Diskussion keinen Spaß machen wird.


Warum? Nur weil ich geschrieben habe das es mich berührt hat?
Mich lassen solche Schicksale eben nicht einfach kalt.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> n der Tat ein schwieriges Thema, die Sterbehilfe. Aber vor allem bei der Überschrift musste ich erstmal schlucken, weil "Euthanasie" (edit: nicht nur, aber auch als Begriff) im deutschen Sprachgebrauch schon massiv vorbelastet ist in Hinblick auf die Krankenmorde in der Zeit des Nationalsozialismus – Wikipedia (du hattest es ja selbst schon angesprochen, Headcrash)


Ich habe mal das Wort im Titel durch "Sterbehilfe" ersetzt.



> Grundsätzlich denke ich, dass die Entscheidung zum assistierten Suizid mit gründlicher Beratung einhergehen sollte, von psychologisch geschultem Personal. Um einerseits abzuklopfen, ob die Person sich auch wirklich sicher in ihrer Entscheidung ist, und dass diese auch tatsächlich freiwillig getroffen wird. Auch der Prozess sollte begleitet werden, um ein eventuelles Umdenken erkennen zu können.


Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.



> Aktive Sterbehilfe bei Menschen, die dies nicht mehr aktiv mitbekommen, halte ich für fragwürdig, selbst wenn entsprechende Willensbekundungen zuvor beglaubigt aufgesetzt worden sein sollten.
> Letztlich ist ein Missbrauchsrisiko natürlich nie auszuschließen. Aber mit qualifizierter, personell gut ausgestatteter Betreuung und Begleitung halte ich das Risiko "aus dem Bauch heraus" für vertretbar, in Anbetracht des "Guten", was damit für die Sterbewilligen getan werden kann.


Aber wann und wie sollen sie denn  ihren Sterbewunsch äußern? Wenn sie dazu nicht mehr Lage sind?
Und sowas kann jeden passieren. Durch einen Herzinfarkt, Schlaganfall oder Unfall z.B.
Das man von heute auf morgen zum Pflegefall wird.


----------



## Atze-Peng (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Schwierig. Zum einen ist auch der Entscheid wann man sein Leben beendet Teil der persönlichen Freiheit. Zum anderen öffnet man allerdings Tür und Tor für jede Menge Missbrauch einer derartigen Legalisierung. Lass uns einfach mal wieder in eine Diktatur rutschen und dann heißt es der politische Gegner wollte ja sein Leben beendet.

Die Frage ist halt wo man da also eine Grenze zieht. Sollte ein physisch gesunder 20jähriger die Freiheit haben sein Leben zu beenden? Vermutlich sollte er. Ist es aber sinnvoll oder muss man da Menschen vor sich selber schützen?


----------



## LastManStanding (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Doppel....


----------



## LastManStanding (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Jeder sollte dann sterben dürfen wenn Er/Sie es will. Völlig ohne rücksicht auf Verluste. Und wenn es allein nicht geht dann mit Hilfe.
Für mich gibt es da auch kein"Wenn und Aber"! Nicht mal sterben dürfen wir offiziell ohne die Zwänge Menschengemachter Gesetze




Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Schwierig. Zum einen ist auch der Entscheid wann man sein Leben beendet Teil der persönlichen Freiheit. Zum anderen öffnet man allerdings Tür und Tor für jede Menge Missbrauch einer derartigen Legalisierung. Lass uns einfach mal wieder in eine Diktatur rutschen und dann heißt es der politische Gegner wollte ja sein Leben beendet.
> 
> Die Frage ist halt wo man da also eine Grenze zieht. Sollte ein physisch gesunder 20jähriger die Freiheit haben sein Leben zu beenden? Vermutlich sollte er. Ist es aber sinnvoll oder muss man da Menschen vor sich selber schützen?



Vor sich selber schützen.....GENAU DAS wollen immer alle machen sich in das leben und die Endscheidungen anderer einmischen weil ein jemand für sich selbst meint das geht doch nicht....
 Wenn ein "20 Jähriger Mensch" sterben will dann sollte er das verdammt noch mal auch dürfen! Sche**egal warum. Auch wenn Sie/Er Kerngesund, gut gebaut, erfolgreich, viel freunde und ein Tolles leben hat.
Lasst doch sterben wer Sterben will.
Ich gebiete doch auch keinen wann er Isst Trinkt Schläft oder Kackt. Aber es ist die selbe Frage und der selbe antrieb für zu sterben bereite Person.
Menschen sollten Persöhnliche Freiheit vielleicht einfach mal besser beurteilen:
Freiheit ist nicht das was die Welt und die Gesetze mir zugestehen. Sondern dass was sowiso vorhanden ist, und durch Mitmenschen und "Gesetze" eingeschränkt und beschnitten wird!
anders gesagt es heißt nicht; Staat erlaube mir Freiheiten! Es heißt Staat: Hör auf meine Freiheit weiter einzuschränken


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Es sollte erlaubt sein. Und wenn dann bitte an der belgischen Gesetzgebung orientieren:

Gesetz ueber die Sterbehilfe (Belgien) – Wikipedia

Belgien: Behoerden erlaubten Sterbehilfe an drei Minderjaehrigen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde, es steht ja auch im Grundgesetz "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar".
> Demnach auch sein selbstbestimmter Wunsch, zu entscheiden, wann und wie er seinen Leidensweg verkürzen will.
> Wenn ein Mensch noch im vollen Besitz seiner geistigen Kräfte ist, sollte man auch diesen Wunsch akzeptieren und respektieren.



Und wo willst du die Grenze ziehen?
Wenn jemand eine depressive Phase hat und auf einer Brücke steht, willst du ihn dann springen lassen?


----------



## Buxxdehude (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

. 
Einem Lebensmüden kann wieder zu Lebensfreude verholfen werden. Also rette ich ihn. Ich. 
Kann natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er anderen Menschen helfen möchte. 

Damit muss derjenige halt rechnen und vielleicht besser im Dunkeln runterspringen, wenn er wirklich sterben möchte. 
Oder er springt, wenn alle zuschauen und muss mit Hilfe rechnen. Das hat er aber vorher gewusst und hat es eingeplant, weil er einfach nur Aufmerksamkeit möchte. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo willst du die Grenze ziehen?
> Wenn jemand eine depressive Phase hat und auf einer Brücke steht, willst du ihn dann springen lassen?


Ich hatte ja geschrieben "im vollen Besitz seiner geistigen Kräfte".
Bei psychisch kranken Menschen muß man genauer hinschauen.

Mir geht es primär auch um schwere körperliche Erkrankungen, welche starken Einschränkungen nach sich ziehen und einen erheblichen Verlust von Lebensqualität bedeuten.
Oder Schmerzpatienten. Z.B. durch Krebs.


----------



## Adi1 (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon paarmal überlegt eine Patientenverfügung für mich zu formulieren.



Die reicht dann aber nicht,

weil dann immer entscheidende Leute auf Nummer sicher gehen werden,

und deinen Willen ignorieren. 

Eine 100%-ige Sicherheit bringt nur eine notariell ausgefertigte Generalvollmacht,

ist nicht so teuer,

damit kann dir keiner auf den Keks gehen. 

Ich hatte das Problem vor 7-8 Jahren auch mal, als meine Eltern innerhalb eines Jahres vorstorben sind.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die reicht dann aber nicht,
> 
> weil dann immer entscheidende Leute auf Nummer sicher gehen werden,
> 
> ...


Danke für die Infos.



> Ich hatte das Problem vor 7-8 Jahren auch mal, als meine Eltern innerhalb eines Jahres vorstorben sind.


Mein herzliches Beileid.

Edit: Ich habe trotzdem mal bei dir "gefällt mir" gedrückt. Der Daumen gilt dem ersten Teil deiner Antwort. Wegen den Infos.


----------



## Adi1 (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Kein Ding. 

Für wirklich nähere Infos,

stehe ich  am Freitag/Samstag bereit,

dann auch gerne per PN.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

brauch ich mir garnich durchlesen  ,  klarer Fall  .

Ja


----------



## ryzen1 (15. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es sollte erlaubt sein. Und wenn dann bitte an der belgischen Gesetzgebung orientieren:
> 
> Gesetz ueber die Sterbehilfe (Belgien) – Wikipedia
> 
> Belgien: Behoerden erlaubten Sterbehilfe an drei Minderjaehrigen | ZEIT ONLINE



This!
Der ausschlaggebende Satz ist der hier:



> Der Patient muss sich in einer medizinisch aussichtslosen Lage befinden und sich auf eine anhaltende, unerträgliche körperliche oder psychische Qual berufen, die nicht gelindert werden kann und die Folge eines schlimmen und unheilbaren unfall- oder krankheitsbedingten Leidens ist.



In solch einem Fall, sollte es in meinen Augen möglich sein. Ich verstehe nicht, warum man hier in Deutschland eine Person so leiden lassen sollte. Das ist mehr als unmenschlich. Für den Patienten und seinen Betroffenen.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (23. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Meine Eltern sind beide in den vergangenen Jahren verstorben. Meine Mutter hat 4 Jahre an einer abgeschwächten form von ALS gelitten (100% Pflegefall). Letztendlich ist sie in einem Hospiz erstickt. Ich hatte zusammen mit meinem Stiefvater die Patientenverfügung. Selbst mit dieser muss man jedoch die Grundversorgung gewährleisten. Der selbstbestimmte Tod ist in Deutschland nicht möglich. Sie hat mehrfach darum gebeten ihr beim suizid zu helfen. Ich konnte es nicht. Falls es in Deutschland eine offizielle Anlaufstelle gegeben hätte, der in solchen Fällen unterstützt, wäre diese aufgesucht worden. 

Mein Vater war, wie es sich im nachhinein herausgestellt hat, psychisch krank und hat sich das Leben genommen. Nach außen hin war er normal, wir Kinder haben nichts gemerkt. Auch hier hatte ich alle möglichen notariellen Vollmachten. Der Fall ist noch sehr aktuell für mich. Es gab sehr genaue Gründe, die er uns in Abschiedsbriefen auch hinterlassen hat. Hätte man dies oder das gewusst haben Angehörige und Freunde immer wieder gesagt, letztendlich ist es wie es ist. Depressionen sind nicht immer von außen zu erkennen bzw auf die schwere zu deuten, selbst von Psychologen (er war in Behandlung). Daher ist es schwierig, generell Sterbehilfe zu ermöglichen. Die Hürden müssen hoch sein und sollten nur bei echten unheilbaren physischen Krankheiten, die die Lebensqualität um ein extremes Maß vermindern, in Erwägung gezogen werden können.

Jedoch sollte es die Unterstützung generell in Deutschland geben. Mittlerweile denke ich sogar darüber nach, aufgrund meiner persönlichen Erfahrungen diesbezüglich und wegen der grauenhaften Pflege"politik" der Behörden politisch aktiv zu werden.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

@sauerkraut4tw : Mein ganzes Beileid.


----------



## Mahoy (25. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Sterbehilfe findet in gewisser Weise bereits statt; jeden Tag. Insbesondere tödlich erkrankte Menschen müssen bis an die Grenze ihrer verbliebenen körperlichen Belastbarkeit mit Medikamenten vollgepumpt werden, um ihre Erkrankung wenigstens zurückzudrängen und/oder ihre (teils mörderischen) Schmerzen zu lindern. Irgendwann ist eine Grenze überschritten und der Mensch stirbt - entweder an den Folge an der Krankheit oder an den Folgen der Medikation, an diesem Punkt kann kein Mediziner das mehr mit Sicherheit sagen, aber es kann gesetzeskonform die Krankheit als Todesursache angesehen werden. Sprich, die Sterbehilfe ist erfolgt oder eben nicht und geht im Rauschen des Verfalls unter.

Nachdem ich das selbst mit meiner an Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs erkrankten Mutter erleben musste, bin ich absolut überzeugt davon, dass jeder Mensch das Recht hat, nach eigenen Vorstellungen zu sterben und sein Leben zu einem selbst gewählten Zeitpunkt zu beenden - insbesondere, aber nicht ausschließlich dann, wenn das Ende ohnehin nah und der Weg dahin einfach nur noch qualvoll ist. 

Natürlich muss das medizinisch und rechtlich begleitet werden; niemand verlangt etwas Anderes. Aber der Diskurs wird ja gar nicht über das "Wie", sondern über das "Ob" geführt, und das ärgert mich maßlos. Jedes Kind hat tausend Väter, die Sterbenden hat tausend Fürsprecher, die alle besser wissen wollen, was gut und richtig ist. Das Kind hat am Ende womöglich nur eine alleinerziehende Mutter und am Sterbebett wachen ein paar überforderte Angehörige, die am Ende ihrer Kraft sind, auf unterbesetzte Ärzte, denen die Hände gebunden sind und die ganzen Moralisten sitzen wieder in ihren Elfenbeintürmen und/oder Kirchen und können sich freuen, dass der Tod für sie eine Erfahrung bleibt, der sie erst am Ende ihres eigenen Lebens begegnen müssen.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Ich kann mir auch Vorstellen das die Angehörigen so was auch ausnutzen werden, damit ihre Erbe nicht Verringert/verschwindet.

Bsp. Wenn ein oder beide Elterntei insPflegeheim kommt und die Rente reicht nicht aus,
 muss ja erstmal Vermögen aufgebraucht werden(eigentum vorhanden, diese verkauft und damit auch heimkosten bezahlen), bevor die Allgemeinheit(Sozialamt) die offene Lücke bezahlt.

Bsp Rechnung

Rente 1500 

Heimkosten(eigenanteil)
2500-300

lücke

1000-1500 

Sparbuch  und Co. auflösen
Haus/etw verkaufen diese zahlen 
 glaub 5000 bis 10000 Euro  darf man behalten?(die Beerdigung muss ja auch bezahlt werden ) 

Kann mir denken das die Angehörigen dann einen halt "drängen". obwohl man noch 1-3 Jahre zum leben hat oder mit glück mehr

Wo ich lebe kostet ein Heimplatz durchschnittlich 2400 euro(eigenanteil

sind wir schon bei 1 jahr  circa 29 000 Euro Pro Person


----------



## azzih (25. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Ist ein schwieriges Thema. Wenn eine Situation mit übermässigem Leid verbunden ist und eh enden wird, dann sollte einem Menschen auch erlaubt sein seinem Leben ein Ende setzen zu dürfen. Nicht alles muss bis zum letzten Tag hingezogen werden, nicht Lebenszeit alleine ist ja relevant, sondern wie ich diese erleben kann. Unseren Haustieren geben wird ja auch die Chance dem Leid ein Ende zu setzen, und das ist ein Dienst den jedes Lebewesen verdient haben sollte.


----------



## Mahoy (25. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kann mir denken das die Angehörigen dann einen halt "drängen". obwohl man noch 1-3 Jahre zum leben hat oder mit glück mehr



Leben oder am Leben sein? Oder gar unter Qualen vor sich hin vegetieren?

Sicherlich wird es immer wieder Schweine geben, die auf's Erbe schielen. Aber das ist unerheblich, denn es geht nicht darum, dass die bucklige Verwandtschaft eine Entscheidung treffen darf, sondern dass der aktuell oder im Vorab geäußerte und beglaubigt fixierte Wunsch des Sterbenden / Todkranken (und nach ausgiebiger psychologischer Prüfung sogar des Lebensüberdrüssigen) respektiert wird.

Ich habe verfügt, dass ich nicht am Leben erhalten werden möchte, wenn ich irgendwann den Ende entgegen sehe, sei es natürlich oder durch eine tödlich verlaufend Krankheit. Bereits dabei ist es nicht sicher, dass es vollumfänglich respektiert werden kann.
Ich habe auch verfügt, dass mein Leben aktiv beendet werden darf, wenn ich dadurch mir und meinen Angehörigen Leid ersparen kann und des die Gesetzeslage zu diesem Zeitpunkt zulässt. Und ich hoffe sehr, dass das der Fall ist, denn obwohl ich jetzt gesünder und fitter bin als der Durchschnitt, weiß ich aufgrund meiner Familiengeschichte, dass ich vermutlich nicht das Glück haben werde, bei noch guter Verfassung einfach mal eines morgens nicht mehr aufzuwachen, weil ich friedlich entschlafen bin.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (26. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Wer über sein Leben entscheiden möchte, was mit ihm passiert, wenn man nicht mehr kann, da hilft nur eine Patientenverfügung. Möchte nicht im Krankenhaus oder Pflegeheim bis zum Tot vor mich hin vegetieren.
Zentralstelle Patientenverfuegung | ONLINE | HVD - Experte

Auf dem letzten Blatt oder Seite, muss man diese mit Datum und Unterschrift jedes Jahr bestätigen. Es gibt Menschen, die haben sich Tätowieren lassen mit "Bitte nicht reanimieren" oder mit einem Zettel in der Brieftasche "Patientenverfügung im Schrank Fach X usw. 

Das ist eine Alternative:

Beihilfe zur Selbsttötung (Assistierter Suizid)

Die Beihilfe zur Selbsttötung ist schließlich eine Handlung, mit welcher ein Betroffener beim Suizid unterstützt wird. Die eigentliche Beihilfe ist letztlich straffrei. Es handelt sich hier um eine Beihilfe zur autonomen Selbsttötung des Patienten. Der Arzt oder ein Familienangehöriger verabreicht dem kranken Menschen kein Mittel aktiv, sondern stellt es ihm nur zur Verfügung und der Patient nimmt es eigenständig ein. Hiermit wird auch die Selbstbestimmung des Patienten bis zum Lebensende unterstützt.

Es ist traurig, das es in Deutschland keine aktive Sterbehilfe gibt. Niemand hat das Recht über mein Leben zu entscheiden, aber das verstehen viele Menschen nicht.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Mein Hausarzt hatte gesagt das er mit mir eine Patientenverfügung machen würde. Dann würde er sich mit mir mal eine Stunde hinsetzen.
Kostet aber extra Geld.


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Mein Hausarzt hatte gesagt das er mit mir eine Patientenverfügung machen würde. Dann würde er sich mit mir mal eine Stunde hinsetzen.
> Kostet aber extra Geld.



Beim Ausfüllen der Verfügung brauchst du aber auch nicht zwingend Hilfe, das ist ganz unkompliziert. Manche haben gerne einen Arzt (und/oder Anwalt bzw. Notar) dabei, weil sie sich dann besser fühlen, und diese Leute müssen natürlich für ihre Zeit entschädigt werden. Zwingend erforderlich ist es aber nicht.

Zeugen, welche die Erstausfertigung mit unterschreiben, sind grundsätzlich keine dumme Idee, aber das kann jede/r sein. Die jährliche Bestätigung, dass die Verfügung noch aktuell ist, braucht das nicht mehr und ist generell nicht verbindlich - sie macht die Verfügung nur weniger anfechtbar.

Dass eine Verfügung aus diesem oder jenen Grund später angefochten werden kann, darüber muss man sich im Klaren sein, denn man weiß nie, ob sich die Angehörigen später einig sind. Trotzdem glättet eine Verfügung den Weg und ist besser, als wenn man nichts im Vorab bestimmt.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dass eine Verfügung aus diesem oder jenen Grund später angefochten werden kann, darüber muss man sich im Klaren sein, denn man weiß nie, ob sich die Angehörigen später einig sind. Trotzdem glättet eine Verfügung den Weg und ist besser, als wenn man nichts im Vorab bestimmt.


Ist das wirklich so?

Das was ich vorher festgelegt habe können die dann quasi wieder rückgängig machen?
Ich dachte eigentlich das ich über mich selber bestimmen kann.
Mein (letzter) Wille kann ja auch bei der Festlegung, von meinen engsten Angehörigen gesehen und mit unterzeichnet werden.


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so?
> Das was ich vorher festgelegt habe können die dann quasi wieder rückgängig machen?



Man kann im Prinzip alles gerichtlich anfechten. Bei Patientenverfügungen geht es meistens darum, dass sich Angehörige unterschirdlicher Weltanschauungen und/oder Interessen darüber streiten, wie sehr du noch Herr deiner Sinne warst, als du die Verfügung erlassen hast, und/oder dass bestimmte Personen dabei ungebührlich Einfluss auf dich ausgeübt hätten etc..


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Ok danke für die Info. Also nichts was in Stein gemeißelt ist.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

danke ryza

Wenn die Verfügungen notariell festgehalten werden, werden diese auch bei der Notarkommer hinterlegt. Man kann das auch beim Amtsgericht hinterlegen und eine von der Familie unabhängige Person bevollmächtigen. Das macht die Dokumente auch deutlich weniger angreifbar. Angehörige haben sich dann auch daran zu halten. Als meine Oma mit 86 im sterben lag, hatte mein Vater auch die alleinige Verfügungsmacht. Da kamen dann auch die anderen Kinder an, und wollten, dass sie am leben erhalten wird. Das widersprach jedoch ihrem Willen. Und sie wusste, dass ihr letzter Wille, die nicht lebenserhaltenenden Maßnahmen, mit der durch sie bestimmten Person auch durchgesetzt werden.

Im Falle meiner Mutter musste ich jedoch meinen Stiefvater (da wir beide bevollmächtigt waren) überzeugen, dass das alles so nicht mehr weitergehen kann und er doch ihren willen respektieren soll. Denn er wollte noch, entgegen der in der Verfügung festgehaltenen nicht lebensverlängernden Maßnahmen, sie am leben erhalten. Ihr gesamtes Vermögen wurde im Rahmen der Pflege jedoch aufgezehrt, und wir mussten hinterher auch unseren Pflichtbeitrag dazu beitragen. Das wollte meine Mutter von anfang an eigentlich nicht, dass ließ sich jedoch nicht verhindern. Einigermaßen bezahlbar war die pflege auch nur mit einer polnischen Pflegekraft. Wir hatten Glück und haben einen männlichen Pfleger gefunden, der sie dann auch ohne wechsel (außer für Urlaub) rund um die uhr zuhause gepflegt hat.

Die Vollmacht beim Notar machen zu lassen, inkl. Beratung, kostet ca. 300-500 EUR. Ich habe noch keine, werde sowas aber auch anfertigen. Bin aber auch erst anfang 30 und kinderlos...


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Um das mal ganz klar zu sagen,

eine selbst angefertigte Patientenverfügung,

ist nicht zwingend rechtlich bindend im Notfall.

Eine 100%- ige Sicherheit bietet nur eine notarielle Generalvollmacht. 

Ich habe meine Eltern schon beerdigt ,

ohne so ein Teil,

wären die Probleme noch größer gewesen.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> Die Vollmacht beim Notar machen zu lassen, inkl. Beratung, kostet ca. 300-500 EUR. Ich habe noch keine, werde sowas aber auch anfertigen. Bin aber auch erst anfang 30 und kinderlos...


Ok.  Das ist natürlich kein Pappenstiel. Aber wohl dann sicherer.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Also ich hab dazu noch einen anderen Gedanken, da mein Opa letztes Jahr verstorben ist. Der hat einen lebensnotwendigen Eingriff abgelehnt, da es ihn für den Rest seiner Tage an eine Dialyase-Maschine gebunden hätte. Daraufhin war klar, dass er die kommende Woche seinen Leiden erliegt und so kam es auch. 

Steh ich da jetzt etwas auf dem Schlauch bzgl. der Sterbehilfe? Der Betroffene hat doch bis auf schwere Unfälle mit anschließendem Koma sehr lange Einfluss, auf das eigene Schicksal.

Bitte nicht als Provokation verstehen. 
Das Thema ist mir auch zu ernst und ich möchte jetzt hier mal nicht stänkern.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also ich hab dazu noch einen anderen Gedanken, da mein Opa letztes Jahr verstorben ist. Der hat einen lebensnotwendigen Eingriff abgelehnt, da es ihn für den Rest seiner Tage an eine Dialyase-Maschine gebunden hätte. Daraufhin war klar, dass er die kommende Woche seinen Leiden erliegt und so kam es auch.
> 
> Steh ich da jetzt etwas auf dem Schlauch bzgl. der Sterbehilfe? Der Betroffene hat doch bis auf schwere Unfälle mit anschließendem Koma sehr lange Einfluss, auf das eigene Schicksal.
> 
> ...




Ablehnung einer Behandlung

Welche Behandlung erfolgt, entscheiden Sie allein. Sie können eine Behandlung auch ablehnen – selbst wenn der Arzt die Maßnahme für medizinisch notwendig hält. Das ist Teil Ihres Rechtes auf Selbstbestimmung.

Wichtig ist jedoch: Der Betroffene muss in der Lage sein, die Tragweite seiner Entscheidung abzusehen. Andernfalls bestimmt ein Vertreter, etwa der Bevollmächtigte oder Betreuer, nach vorhergehender Aufklärung anstelle des Patienten. Es sei denn, eine Patientenverfügung untersagt die Behandlung.

Quelle: Aerztliche Aufklaerung, Ablehnung einer Behandlung und Zweitmeinung

Selbstbestimmungsrecht

Sein Wille geht über das, was der Arzt als das Beste für seinen Patienten ansieht. Würde ein Arzt einen Patienten trotz dessen Ablehnung behandeln, macht er sich nach deutschem Recht sogar strafbar, d.h. ihm könnte Körperverletzung vorgeworfen werden. 

Quelle: Selbstbestimmungsrecht - www.neurologen-und-psychiater-im-netz.org

Dein Opa war bei vollem Bewusstsein, und hat sich dafür entschieden.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Danke erstmal für ein wenig Hintergrundwissen.

In meinem Fall waren die relevanten Punkte gegeben. 

Ich denke sogar, man ist relativ lang in der Lage abzuschätzen ab wann das Leben für einen persönlich nicht mehr lebenswert ist. Die daraus folgende Entscheidung möchten wohl nur wenig Menschen selbst treffen. Er war schon besonders, in jeder Hinsicht. Vielleicht auch ein wenig der militärischen Laufbahn geschuldet und damit sehr rational. 
Ich würde mir wünschen in der Situation dieselbe Stärke zu besitzen um so eine Entscheidung zum richtigen Zeitpunkt zu treffen.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für ein wenig Hintergrundwissen.
> 
> In meinem Fall waren die relevanten Punkte gegeben.
> 
> ...



Bevor man im Krankenhaus, Pflegeheim oder zu Hause vor sich hin vegetiert, geh ich lieber den Schritt und mach mein Leben zu Ende.
Entscheidungen für sich selbst zu treffen, ist schwierig. Wenn man darüber nachdenkt, wie geht es weiter, wenn man bis zum letzten Tag so Leben muss.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Da sind wir uns wohl einig, den Zeitpunkt zu erkennen ist wohl die Kunst.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (28. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns wohl einig, den Zeitpunkt zu erkennen ist wohl die Kunst.



Untersuchung im Halbjahresrhythmus beim Arzt, ist eine Vorbeugung. Alle 2 - 3 Jahre kompletter Check.

Es gibt kein Zeitpunk, denn es kann jeden Tag etwas passieren.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Zeitpunk, denn es kann jeden Tag etwas passieren.


Gerade deswegen ist es wichtig vorher schon eine Patientenverfügung zu verfassen.

Es kann jeden treffen! Man erinnere auch an den Fall Michael Schumacher. Ein sportlicher und erfolgreicher Mensch. Von einer Sekunde auf die andere ein Pflegefall.
Vom dem hört man gar nichts mehr... die Familie schottet alles Private ab. Vermutlich weil er sich nie wieder erholen wird.


----------



## Slezer (28. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Eigentlich dauert es einige Zeit 2-6tage bis das erste Mal die Nazi-Keule geschwungen wird. Mir selber wurde hier sogar Antiamerikanismus vorgeworfen *lol*

Aber gleich im ersten Satz die NS erwähnen macht ja keinen Spaß

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Ups Doppelpost. Der hier kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



Slezer schrieb:


> Aber gleich im ersten Satz die NS erwähnen macht ja keinen Spaß


Das habe ich bewußt gemacht, um denjenigen, welche möglicherweise darauf Bezug nehmen wollen, etwas Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.

Ich habe aber auch den Begriff "Euthanasie" in der Überschrift durch "Sterbehilfe" ersetzt. Weil ich hier im Thread  keine Diskussionen über die Nazis und ihre Verbrechen haben will.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (28. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Man erinnere auch an den Fall Michael Schumacher. Ein sportlicher und erfolgreicher Mensch. Von einer Sekunde auf die andere ein Pflegefall.
> Vom dem hört man gar nichts mehr... die Familie schottet alles Private ab. Vermutlich weil er sich nie wieder erholen wird.



Würde auch alles abschotten und den Medien nichts zukommen lassen. Familie Schuhmacher macht in dem Punkt alles richtig.


----------



## Adi1 (28. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> Die Vollmacht beim Notar machen zu lassen, inkl. Beratung, kostet ca. 300-500 EUR. Ich habe noch keine, werde sowas aber auch anfertigen. Bin aber auch erst anfang 30 und kinderlos...



Bei mir hat das nur ca. 180 Taler gekostet,

in sechs-fachiger Ausführung. 

Ohne solch eine Generalvollmacht hätte ich niemals

die Chance gehabt, den Nachlass meiner Eltern so problemlos regeln zu können.

Verfügt man über sowas nicht,

übernimmt automatisch ein bestellter "Betreuer" vom Amtsgericht die Sache.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (30. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Viele schreiben hier, dass sie im Fall der Fälle ihr leben vorzeitig eigenständig beenden würden. Denkt jedoch mal an die Fälle, wo der Kopf noch funktioniert, der Körper jedoch nicht mehr. Ihr wollt sterben, könnt es aber nicht umsetzen. Und auch eine Patientenverfügung hilft nicht, denn da gibt es Leute (Angehörige/Pfleger), die dir Nahrung in den Mund stopfen, oder Nahrung und Flüssigkeit per Kanüle zugeführt werden. Stellt euch vor, ihr könnt euch nicht mitteilen, sei es durch Lidschläge oder Fingerzucken, denn das funktioniert nicht mehr, ihr jedoch noch klar im Kopf seid. Das ist der Worst-Case. Selbst so als Angehöriger miterlebt. Es ist die Hölle. Wenn es aktive Sterbehilfe geben würde und es in einer Verfügung, ganz gleich wie diese heißt, für einen solchen fall verbindlich festgehalten würde, würde man nicht nur der betroffenen Person zu seinem Recht verhelfen, auch Angehörige würden psychisch entlastet werden.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

U.a. deswegen will ich ja eine Patientenverfügung machen.
Allerdings wäre in einen solchen Fall wohl nur eine aktive Sterbehilfe möglich.
Wenn man an keinen lebenserhaltenden Maschinen angeschlossen ist und selber auch nichts mehr einnehmen kann.
Sowas ist sehr fies und wünsche ich keinen!


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (31. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> Viele schreiben hier, dass sie im Fall der Fälle ihr leben vorzeitig eigenständig beenden würden. Denkt jedoch mal an die Fälle, wo der Kopf noch funktioniert, der Körper jedoch nicht mehr. Ihr wollt sterben, könnt es aber nicht umsetzen. Und auch eine Patientenverfügung hilft nicht, denn da gibt es Leute (Angehörige/Pfleger), die dir Nahrung in den Mund stopfen, oder Nahrung und Flüssigkeit per Kanüle zugeführt werden. Stellt euch vor, ihr könnt euch nicht mitteilen, sei es durch Lidschläge oder Fingerzucken, denn das funktioniert nicht mehr, ihr jedoch noch klar im Kopf seid. Das ist der Worst-Case. Selbst so als Angehöriger miterlebt. Es ist die Hölle. Wenn es aktive Sterbehilfe geben würde und es in einer Verfügung, ganz gleich wie diese heißt, für einen solchen fall verbindlich festgehalten würde, würde man nicht nur der betroffenen Person zu seinem Recht verhelfen, auch Angehörige würden psychisch entlastet werden.



Wurde eine Patientenverfügung bevor der/die Pflegende die körperliche Einschränkung erlitt oder danach?
Wenn in der Patientenverfügung der Punkt "Keine lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen" bei xxxx Krankheit usw." nicht angekreuzt bzw. richtig formuliert wurde, dann muss der Patient leiden. 
Man stell sich nur vor, selber dort in diesem Bett/Gefängnis zu liegen, und man kann sich nicht mehr äußeren ...
Es ist hart als angehörige/r Entscheidungen zu treffen, aber man muss im Leben in den sauren Apfel beißen. 
Es kling hart, aber leider die Wahrheit.


----------



## Mahoy (31. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo willst du die Grenze ziehen?
> Wenn jemand eine depressive Phase hat und auf einer Brücke steht, willst du ihn dann springen lassen?



Wenn jemand in einer Phase ist, weicht diese sowohl vom allgemeinen als auch vom individuellen Normalzustand ab. Die Person befindet sich also nicht im vollen Besitz ihrer geistigen Kräfte, was als Bedingung formuliert wurde.

Das wäre aber genau die Art von Kurzschlusshandlung, die legale Sterbehilfe sogar verringern könnte. Wer weiß, dass er sich beraten lassen und ärztlich begleitet schmerzfrei und sicher - sowohl was das angestrebte Ergebnis als auch die Gefährdung Dritter angeht - aus dem Leben scheiden kann, wählt vermutlich die weniger drastische Methode.

Und im Zuge einer Beratung, vorangehender Untersuchungen und der Vorbereitung des begleiteten Suizids haben Menschen die Chance, dass etwaige äußere Einflüsse erkannt und womöglich beseitigt werden. Sie können auch noch mal darüber nachdenken, ob es selbst bei an sich triftigem Grund wirklich ihr Wunsch ist.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn jemand in einer Phase ist, weicht diese sowohl vom allgemeinen als auch vom individuellen Normalzustand ab. Die Person befindet sich also nicht im vollen Besitz ihrer geistigen Kräfte, was als Bedingung formuliert wurde.


So schnell ist aber auch niemand unmündig. Ich habe selber seit über 20 Jahren eine psychische Erkrankung, auf die ich seit 11 Jahren eine unbefristete Schwerbehinderung mit 50% habe (ich kann kein Stress ab usw), aber bin deswegen nicht automatisch unmündig.
Da ich kognitiv nicht sonderlich eingeschränkt und durch Medikamente stabil bin.
Aber wenn jemand eine ganz starke Depression hat, dann ist das wohl ein Ausnahmezustand und zu berücksichtigen.
Ich habe selber auch solche Phasen durchgemacht und dann hat man keinen Blick mehr für Alternativen und sieht alles nur noch negativ. Von anderen unangenehmen Begleitsymptomen mal ganz zu schweigen.

Edit: Mahoy hat einen neuen Avatar. Cool!


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (31. August 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das wäre aber genau die Art von Kurzschlusshandlung, die legale Sterbehilfe sogar verringern könnte. Wer weiß, dass er sich beraten lassen und ärztlich begleitet schmerzfrei und sicher - sowohl was das angestrebte Ergebnis als auch die Gefährdung Dritter angeht - aus dem Leben scheiden kann, wählt vermutlich die weniger drastische Methode.
> 
> Und im Zuge einer Beratung, vorangehender Untersuchungen und der Vorbereitung des begleiteten Suizids haben Menschen die Chance, dass etwaige äußere Einflüsse erkannt und womöglich beseitigt werden. Sie können auch noch mal darüber nachdenken, ob es selbst bei an sich triftigem Grund wirklich ihr Wunsch ist.



Da bin ich irgendwie bei dir. Man stelle sich vor, es würde die aktive Sterbehilfe geben. Festgezurrt unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen. Möglicherweise würden dann sogar potentielle Suizid-gefährdete Personen aufgrund von schwerwiegenden Depressionen bei Beratungen erkannt werden können. Viele gehen auch nicht zum Psychologen oder vertrauen sich Freunden/Familie an. Da passiert der Suizid einfach, ohne dass vorangegangene Anzeichen zu erkennen waren.

Es ist ein extrem schwieriges Thema. Wie ich finde ist es aber nötig, ebendiesem mehr Aufmerksamkeit in der Öffentlichkeit durch die Politik zu widmen. Das sehe ich aktuell von keiner Partei.


----------



## Krautmausch (1. September 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Warum nur im Ausnahmefall? In meinen Augen sollte das Recht auf den Tod wie das Recht auf das Leben verbrieft im Grundgesetz stehen.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Eine schwere Depression ist eine Ausnahmesituation und oft temporär. Es kann sein das sich eine betroffene Person dann den Tod wünscht, aber Wochen später schon wieder ganz anders darüber denkt.
Es kann nicht nur sein, sondern ist auch oft so.
Weil man Depressionen behandeln kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. September 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?


Ein klares und eindeutiges JA gibt es von mir dazu, ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (14. September 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

"Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?"

Ja. 
Ich weiß auch nicht was es da noch zu diskutieren gibt. 

Todkranke oder schwer verletzte (Haus)Tiere werden zurecht eingeschläfert um ihnen weitere Leiden zu ersparen,
aber bei einem halbtoten Krebspatienten, der selbst nur noch ein Ende machen will, soll das nicht gehen?


----------



## chenjung (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Ich sehe es auch so. Ja, dies sollte möglich sein, wenn dir die Ärzte sagen, das eine Besserung nicht in Sicht ist. Zwar sollte auch hier ein Physiologe mit dabei sein, der dies absegent. Ich finde es eher schlimmer, die Menschen leiden zu lassen (wenn sie am Leben gehalten werden). Ich hatte in einem Praktikum damals in Marburg im Sanitätshaus gearbeitet.

Dieser Beruf hat mir viel zum Nachdenken gegeben, bezüglich dem Verhalten mit alten Menschen / kranken Menschen / Menschen mit Einschränkungen...

Ich erinnere mich an eine Situation, welche sich in meinem Kopf gebrannt hat. Wir waren vor Ort bei einem alten Mann welcher mit einer Krankenschwester versorgt wurde. Der alte Herr sahs im Rollstuhl und musste dazu noch fixiert werden (er konnte selbst nicht gerade sitzen). Als ich ihn ansah, und er mich, so sah ich in seinen Augen, wie er es hasste. Sein Blick war kalt und leblos... Er hatte keine Freunde mehr am Leben... Das tat weh zu sehen. Sein Blick den werde ich nie vergessen.

Auch das ganze rechtliche dahinter. Ein Notar war vor Ort, welcher über die zurechnungsfähigkeit entschied. Sprich das das Amt die Fixierung abgesegent hat. Und somit auch den Vormund hatte.

Das war sehr hart für mich. Sein Blick und die gesamte Situation...


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Bald gibt es auf unserer Arbeit eine Informationsveranstaltung zum Thema "Patientenverfügung".
Mal gucken was die da so sagen.
Ich werde sowas auf jeden Fall noch für mich in Anspruch nehmen.
Weil unnötig rumquälen will ich mich später nicht.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Sterbehilfe - Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Sterbehilfe: Bundesverfassungsgericht erlaubt geschaeftsmaessige Beihilfe zum Suizid - DER SPIEGEL

Eine sehr weise und gute Entscheidung.
Aber es muß ein neues Gesetz verabschiedet werden.
Bis dahin gilt wohl noch das alte.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Ich weiß nicht so recht wo vor du dich da fürchtest, meinst du, man hält dich gegen deinen Willen am Leben um dir möglichst viel Schmerzen zuzufügen?

Es steht dir jederzeit frei Behandlungen abzulehnen, auch lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen. 
Mein Opa wollte kein Leben an der Dialysemaschine und hat die Behandlung von Magen/Darmkrebs im Alter von 85 abgelehnt. 2 Wochen später war die Geschichte vorbei.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Sterbehilfe: Bundesverfassungsgericht erlaubt geschaeftsmaessige Beihilfe zum Suizid - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Eine sehr weise und gute Entscheidung.


Ich bin mir da im Einzelfall noch nicht sicher, weil es genug Erbende gibt, die den alten Menschen eine angebliche Unerträglichkeit und Sinnlosigkeit einreden könnten. Ansonsten halte ich den Schritt für sehr gut, denn für mich ist Selbstmord ein Grundrecht jedes Menschen. Anstatt Selbstmord oder Sterbehilfe gesellschaftlich zu taburisieren und zu ächten, halte ich mehr Therapieplätze und bessere Palliativmedizin für sinnvolle Ansätze zur Hilfe. 

Alleine schon ohne Probleme zu bekommen darüber zu reden, ist fürmanchen Betroffenen hilfreich. Mein Vater z.B. redet schmerzgetrieben aktuell oft von _"Fahr mich bitte in die Schweiz und bring dann die Urne auf den Friedhof"_.  Solche Aussagen nehme ich nicht auf die leichte Schulter, aber im ersten Schritt geht es immer darum, die Lebensqualität der Betroffenen zu erhöhen. Anstatt ihn also seinem Wunsch zu geben, habe ich einen Termin mit einer Schmerztherapeutin gemacht und hoffe, das wird seine Lebensqualität merklich verbessern.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht wo vor du dich da fürchtest, meinst du, man hält dich gegen deinen Willen am Leben um dir möglichst viel Schmerzen zuzufügen?


Das nicht. Aber jede Entscheidung ist zu respektieren. 



> Es steht dir jederzeit frei Behandlungen abzulehnen, auch lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen.
> Mein Opa wollte kein Leben an der Dialysemaschine und hat die Behandlung von Magen/Darmkrebs im Alter von 85 abgelehnt. 2 Wochen später war die Geschichte vorbei.


Aber nicht bei jeden geht es so schnell vorbei. Manche haben einen langen Leidensweg hinter sich bis sie sterben.
Wenn sie den verkürzen wollen, durch Einnahme eines tödlichen Medikaments ist das zu akzeptieren.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Alleine schon ohne Probleme zu bekommen darüber zu reden, ist fürmanchen Betroffenen hilfreich. Mein Vater z.B. redet schmerzgetrieben aktuell oft von _"Fahr mich bitte in die Schweiz und bring dann die Urne auf den Friedhof"_.  Solche Aussagen nehme ich nicht auf die leichte Schulter, aber im ersten Schritt geht es immer darum, die Lebensqualität der Betroffenen zu erhöhen. Anstatt ihn also seinem Wunsch zu geben, habe ich einen Termin mit einer Schmerztherapeutin gemacht und hoffe, das wird seine Lebensqualität merklich verbessern.


Dann wünsche ich euch viel Erfolg dabei seine Lebensqualität zu erhöhen.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht wo vor du dich da fürchtest, meinst du, man hält dich gegen deinen Willen am Leben um dir möglichst viel Schmerzen zuzufügen?



Darum geht es gar nicht.

Die Frage ist:

darf ein Arzt auf Wunsch seines Patientens ein Medikament verschreiben,
welches ein Dahinsiechen verhindert,
ohne,
das sich der Mediziner strafbar macht.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Ja, hat der BGH ja nun beschlossen, bzw. wird es dafür eigene Ärzte und Kliniken bzw. Stationen geben müssen.
Letztlich wird der Hausarzt Betroffene weitervermitteln müssen, dass einfach Mittel zur Verfügung gestellt werden, wird es nicht geben, denke ich.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sollte (aktive) Sterbehilfe in Ausnahmefällen möglich sein?*

Gute Entscheidung. Jetzt bin ich auf die Rahmenbedingungen gespannt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------

